# Glasgow - Want to know more about pumps? 19th Sep 2015



## Alba37 (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone on MDI?

Find out more about insulin pumps at a Insulin Pump Therapy Awareness Event in Glasgow

The event takes place in GLASGOW on Saturday, 19th September 2015, 10am - 1pm

The event address is: Marriott Hotel, 500 Argyle Street, Glasgow G3 8RR

http://www.diabetes.bayer.co.uk/eventregister

Register Now to avoid disappointment


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 6, 2015)

If you are having problems registering with the link above, try:

http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-events/medtronic-bayer-glasgow-event.html


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 17, 2015)

Is anyone booked to come along?  It's almost fully booked.


----------

